# Ground Ginger in Liquid honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Really? Ginger eh? Interesting. I would htink that ground ginger, since it has a thickening power to it, might be a bad idea. But if it works, great. Doesnt the ground ginger just float to the top? I might consider aging some honey with fresh ginger. 

Please let me know how the chocolate honey turns out. Be careful as cocoa powder clumps up.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Chef, how bout doing a sliced fresh ginger or candied ginger and just put in a jar of the good stuff? Do you think it would permeate into the honey?I'm going to have to try that combination. I love Ginger(and Mary-ann for that matter!)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BJ said:


> I tried it about 3 weeks ago , wow if you are a ginger lover it's great.:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a customer that requested chocolate...i'm about to add cocoa powder to my clover honey, ought to be interesting!!!!:scratch:


Are you bottling and selling this product? If so, how do you label it?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Zane:

Candied ginger might work but the problem with that is it is sooo darn expensive. PM me and I will share with you my method that will work.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

*correction ground freah ginger*

Not the powder...sorry.

I'm not selling it yet. But the lable will say Ginger honey, with a spot at the bottom that says contains honey and ginger root.

The cocoa turned out great! Tastes like a popcicle!


----------

